# AC Heater for Dometic fridge



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
I have a Dometic RM2652 Refrigerator fitted in my RV.. unfortunately the heater has just gone in it so at the moment i can only run on gas, anyone any idea where i can get a replacement heater it is 325 watt at 120 volts. any help greatly appreciated....

Oh yer for those who know us .... the full timing is going great wish we had done it years ago.... more later...

Keith n Deb


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

www.statesidetuning.co.uk should be able to help 
Linda, LC1962 is a member on here .. give here a pm..


----------

